# Sticky  Mouse/Rat size chart.....



## bribrian

I came across this & thought it was useful......


----------



## eeji

BUMP....
Can someone sticky this please, I've just had to google for it!!!


----------



## mleadley

Nice chart, really useful


----------



## yasmin_gedeon

thank you


----------



## perthchickie

That is very helpful with the pictures and weights: victory:


----------



## Andy b 1

:up: can someone make this a sticky please?


----------



## Bigjim

Sticky this please :whistling2:


----------



## Frilled13

very helpful


----------



## katelikesfun

very helpful. Just found out now that my mice are x-large. didn't know that, they are all 30g+. sticky this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grond

Excellent chart! Comparison between rats and mice was very useful. Definately sticky this one!


----------



## Viper

Glad to see someone put it up !!


----------



## jackyboy

sticky please


----------



## FoxyMumma

:2thumb::no1:Sticky Pleaaase... Had to search for it grr :lol2:
very helpful chart!!!


----------



## Andy b 1

:up:.


----------



## magneticblue

Looking at moving my boas on to rats and remembered seeing this thread a while ago. Had to search for it so I'm going to echo the call for it to be a sticky please!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

this is great and so helpfull please make it a sticky


----------



## saxon

Has no-one noticed the weights are a bit low????
Unless I have huge rats.

I weighed what I thought were small rats in the freezer last night. 6 weeks when I culled them. They weighed between 139grms-173grms.

My 5 day old rat pups are weighing in at 30grms.

If I sell them should I price them according to weight or age/maturity????


----------



## ChrisNE

I just weighed my boys and they're both around 590grams so I hope this scale is a little bit low on weights or mine are fatties!


----------



## saxon

Yes I have some rather 'weighty' bucks here as well.


----------



## Nerys

a lot of the home bred produce tends to be bigger in terms of weight and growth per age (and overall quality IMO) than the mass produced rodents for the frozen market.. this may account for the difference in the sizes..

i can't remember which frozen food supplier this pic actually comes from, although i have to say i also have it saved and loaded to photobucket and have also posted it here and there at times.. tis a very useful chart.. but it will be their average weight/size per category as supplied by mass production 
(mass in relation to the average home feeder/breeder that is)

much of the uk's frozen rodent supply is actually sourced from outside the UK these days, with the major suppliers shipping in from western europe, increasingly eastern europe, but also as far away as the USA. 

the rodent farms in the uk found themselves under increasing pressure from both legislation and costs, and so many uk rodent farms quit over the last few years, one business in the northwest i remember advertising for a buyer for some 18 months, i think without result.

its why you find a lot of people looked to breeding their own, personally i find the difference a huge one.. between what i can home rear.. and what i can buy in.. its a bit like the difference between raising your own free range chicken dinners.. to buying the production unit farmed chicken from tescos.. (which i have also done  )

mass production rodent units are the equivilent to battery farmed chicken in many ways.. cheap, cheerful.. not as good as you could produce yourself..but always available.. they have a market thats for sure.

anyway.. i also agree.. sticky this! its a very useful chart, tho it might be an idea to add a credit to the site owner, should someone remember who they are!

this is another one, for rats and rabbits, i found whilst looking

http://www.wholefoods4pets.com/rat_convert.pdf

for those looking to move between mouse and rat.. or rat and rabbit on the larger snakes, this is another useful link for seeing what in mouse terms equals aht in rat terms and so on for rats to rabbits

http://www.frozenfeeder.com/sizing.html

somewhere i also have images of the chart for nutritional breaks down too.. 

N


----------



## zippy4emma

nice chart, does the length include the tail? im a bit thick!:hmm:


----------



## rabbitwilson

Sticky this please.


----------



## LoveForLizards

zippy4emma said:


> nice chart, does the length include the tail? im a bit thick!:hmm:


Nope. Well, if it does bugger me I have been seeing mutant rats/mice for my whole life :lol2:


Sticky please?


----------



## Merve

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jamesandnina

very helpful chart and i c alot of people asking it to b made a sticky i would agree


----------



## Jack W

This needs to be a sticky, maybe in the snake forum. Every time I need to have a look at it I have to google it! Come on!


----------



## scott wxm

iv been looking for something like this for aaages, cheers. one thing iv allways wondered tho is why are the frozen mice allways white? not bothered but a bit of variation would be nice lol


----------



## dpfb

can somone confirm for me, i bought a pack of rat pups, but they have no fur, does that mean they are pinkys. they are between 1 3/4 inch to 2,1/4 inch. which to me look like pinkys aswell. but clearly marked rat pups.
do i weigh them once defrosted or wont it matter.
hope someone can answer for me.
apprieciate it. thanks.

neil


----------



## Majestic Morphs

rat pups are pinky rats...... pinkys are mice


----------



## dpfb

haha, sounds quite obvious but i was just looking on a food site and they listed rat pinkies , then another, then rat pups after that.
but thanks for the confirmation.

neil


----------



## dpfb

just had another look and it was an american site. go figure
all the us sites list pinkies fuzzies then rat pups.
livefood by post only list 3 sizes?

thanks again


----------



## alan1

the "equivalent" column makes these charts "idiot proof"...


old thread... but... DEFO A STICKY...


----------



## LoveForLizards

scott wxm said:


> iv been looking for something like this for aaages, cheers. one thing iv allways wondered tho is why are the frozen mice allways white? not bothered but a bit of variation would be nice lol


Generally the mice/rats used to breed with are lab rats as they tend to be bigger, more durable and have better production and are also white hense the colouring.


----------



## dpfb

alan1 said:


> the "equivalent" column makes these charts "idiot proof"...
> 
> 
> old thread... but... DEFO A STICKY...


 
so what you trying to say?


----------



## BluesBoo

it may just be my age - but shops round here sell small and medium adult mice as well as large and extra large.

Is that instead of hoppers and the other one?


----------



## boze

Nice one, will someone make this a sticky please? 

D


----------



## southpython

very helpful! :2thumb:


----------



## Phil3822

Great thread! Good info.


----------



## wildmonty

Excellent info great thread !!!


----------



## fionayee

absolutely helpful but umm...I've got 2 baby mice,1 of them weighs 4grams and the other 3grams.However,the one weighing 4grams is 3 inches long(with tail) and 2 inches long without the tail,the one weighing 3grams is 2.7 inches long(with tail) and 2 inches long without tail.Someone shed some light on it please...please reply ASAP


----------



## Bigjim

fionayee said:


> absolutely helpful but umm...I've got 2 baby mice,1 of them weighs 4grams and the other 3grams.However,the one weighing 4grams is 3 inches long(with tail) and 2 inches long without the tail,the one weighing 3grams is 2.7 inches long(with tail) and 2 inches long without tail.Someone shed some light on it please...please reply ASAP


One is long and thin and one is short and fat :whistling2:

This is only a guide. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fionayee

:lol2: right,forgot that...I've got 2 baby feeder mice seperated from their mother and I bought them from a petshop for my leos but I couldn't bring myself to it.It's 6am now and I bought them yesterday at 2pm,they are still alive...any chance they would live?

**EDIT**
it is now 6pm so they've made it through a day and 4 hours.The bigger one(3 inches) has nibbled some dog food so I think they have teeth now,however their eyes are still closed.The smaller one on the other hand hasn't eaten anything yet,both of them refuse to drink water...I've tried many times.Any ideas what they can eat?(Can they eat yogurt?)


----------



## TroJon

lolol @ 11"+ rat. Jesus.


----------



## nelly1

bump up


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_

very usefull , least i know what sizes my rats are when i feed them to my snakes , ( i breed my own ) :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty

Goid thread very hepful does anyone have an equivalant for chicks


----------



## nocturnalchunk

Great chart, is a lot of help to a noobie like me. Now all I have to do is wait a couple of weeks for the doe's to drop and i will have loads of the litter suckers


----------



## leop

very usefull have been after something like this but could not find one


----------



## giant snail

any guinea pig size charts?


----------



## Xerse

Great chart, very useful. :2thumb: Thank you.


----------



## imyouscar

*Girth*

Can anyone post a link to a girth chart for these suckers? Length and weight don't really do much to guide the feeding process here. . .


----------



## Xerse

imyouscar said:


> Can anyone post a link to a girth chart for these suckers? Length and weight don't really do much to guide the feeding process here. . .



I can do some girth measurements on what i have in at my house atm.

Rat fluffs
Rat Weaners
Small Mice
Large Mice

If that helps?


----------



## imyouscar

Xerse said:


> I can do some girth measurements on what i have in at my house atm.
> 
> Rat fluffs
> Rat Weaners
> Small Mice
> Large Mice
> 
> If that helps?



That would help a lot! Thank you ^_^


----------



## Xerse

imyouscar said:


> That would help a lot! Thank you ^_^


It's feeding night tonight, so i'll get you some sizes when i get them all out later, would do it sooner, but i'm off to get some more snakes today :2thumb:


----------



## imyouscar

Xerse said:


> It's feeding night tonight, so i'll get you some sizes when i get them all out later, would do it sooner, but i'm off to get some more snakes today :2thumb:


Any sizes for me yet? No worries if you haven't had time, I can be patient


----------



## Xerse

imyouscar said:


> Any sizes for me yet? No worries if you haven't had time, I can be patient


haha sorry mate!! i actually kinda forgot! i missed the feeding night as i was too tired to wait for some rodents to defrost so went straight to bed when i got back from getting the new snakes, it's like 1am nearly, but i'll go get you some sizes now lol. Sorry for forgetting!

EDIT: right, back from the big outside freezer, with a few measurements.

I had no fluff rats left, as i fed the last two on thursday.

I also found some mouse pinkies, so added them on here too.

Pinkie Mouse - 1cm at the widest point of the mouse, and 3cm long.

Small Mouse - 2cm at the widest point of the mouse, and 7cm long (excluding tail)

Large Mouse - 2.5cm at the widest point of the mouse, and 10cm long (excluding tail)

Weaner rat - 3cm at the widest point of the mouse, and 12cm long (excluding tail)

Sorry it's not a lot, but this is all i have in atm, will try get some more sizes when i can and add them on here for you if you so wish.

Hope it helps.


----------



## andy20146

hi would you please be kind enough, if its not to much trouble, to put on the price as to what they go at if you was selling them to pet stores?
I'm considering starting up my own feeder rat/mice business and already have some female breeders just not sure as what price to sell them at as they all vary.
very informative chart by the way!


----------



## Bigjim

Why are there six categories for mice but seven pictures of mice? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## motorhead

add this monster to the rat chart!!!!








yes this boy is over 600 grams!!!!


----------



## Rcryora

Thanks for the chart, was very helpfull


----------



## Jimi

Awesome Chart THANK YOU : victory:


----------



## dcap

great post!


----------



## Llamekuf

:notworthy::flrt::2thumb::notworthy::gasp:: victory:
Thank you I have been looking for this for ages lol


----------



## tarantulatez

Very useful...thanks :no1:


----------



## Jay--Pee

In which I've just bought 100 large mice for £32 seeing as they all weigh in at 22g :whistling2:


----------



## e.francis

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

I've been keeping mice for nearly a year and thought I'd finally worked out the weights and sizes.
Finding these charts has helped me see where I went wrong and confirmed the bits that are right.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## pitviper83

*live rodent's*

Hi was wondering if you could help me out as im breeding mice and rats for my snakes but i dont have enough snakes yet so i have lots of fuzzy's to adult mice for sale. I also have some rat pups at the moment but only 1 snake that will take them so ive been giving them to my dad for his snakes as he has a lot more than me, anyway's im looking for some help where i can put live mice and rats for sale on RFUK, any information would be very usefull and appreciated, my email adress is [email protected] thank you very much:2thumb:


----------



## pitviper83

*prices for mice and rats (live)*

fuzzies are £1.50 each , the smaller mice almost large adult's are £1.75 , large breeding adult mice are £2. minimum order would be 10, but i can also sell breeding start up cages, 3 adult females with 1 adult male inc cage for £35 if you wanted them as pets or for breeding yourself.
The rat pup's are £2.50 each, medium size rats (size of 2 adult mice) are £3.50 each and adult rats are £4.50, contact me at [email protected] for any more information as i have acess to a lot of hatchling corn snakes for eg. butters, amels, bloodreds, hypo lavanders and many more, almost all the snakes will be carring different genes so just ask what you are looking for, many thanks and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## pitviper83

*prices for mice and rats (live)*

where abouts in England do you live as i always have a stock of mice and rats at different ages, i also have a very large collection of corn snakes available from normals to your much rare ones for eg my dad produced the first ever citrine corn snake 3 years back and look beautifull, the corns that may be available will more than likely be carring other genes so you never know if you breed them you may get a suprise or 2. if you would like any more information contact me at [email protected] i dont have a car but if you placed a medium sized order and paid for the petrol then i could get my dad to bring me to you at a suitable time for both of us as my dad works 4 days over 7 and normally is busy with his animals on a Sunday, please send me an email if you would like any more information or advice as i can also sell start up kits for breeding mice, you get 3 females and 1 male provided with a cage, you would need to get the water bottle and food tray. i hope this has helped.:2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Just to add a little to the thread, here are the ones we use:

*Mice*


*Rats*


*Rabbits*


Cheers all : victory:


----------



## DWABrett72

Good chart!


----------



## Tobyn

Can you message me your email as my photos are too big to upload onto the forums. She's got her devil like horns on the carapace. Remember only the males show the purple/pinkish colours. 
Tobyn


----------



## Cjwherley

bribrian said:


> I came across this & thought it was useful......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful just saved me a lot of work lol. Thank you for the post


----------

